# Tool Talk >  Welded Celtic knot

## Jon

Welded Celtic knot. No idea of the background here, or if this is CNC welding, or something else.

----------

Andyt (Oct 30, 2018),

dubbby (May 2, 2020),

NortonDommi (Aug 13, 2017),

Saxon Violence (Aug 17, 2017),

Scotsman Hosie (Jul 16, 2022),

Seedtick (Aug 13, 2017)

----------


## C-Bag

Very cool. Looks like well done manual mig on stainless to me.

----------

tsbrownie (Aug 11, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

I agree it is cool looking. and the artisan who did this had a lot of patience If you look real close you will see that this is tig welding you can tell by the puddle stops.
It would have taken some time just to layout the general design then the mighty question would be where to stat. The most obvious start point would be one of the center lines since all of the puddle stops points are covered on the center straight lines.
I doubt if this would have been done by a robot CNC as some of the curves show to be slightly misshapen also a few of the beads are not perfectly uniform in width.

----------

tsbrownie (Aug 11, 2019)

----------


## Delta Designs

> I agree it is cool looking. and the artisan who did this had a lot of patience If you look real close you will see that this is tig welding you can tell by the puddle stops.



Yeap, looks like manual TIG to me too. You can see where he stopped and grabbed another filler rod and started again.

----------

tsbrownie (Aug 11, 2019)

----------


## Hans Pearson

Absolutely beautiful, about as close to a work of art an artisan can get to.

----------

tsbrownie (Aug 11, 2019)

----------


## Metalmuncher

Very nice!

----------

tsbrownie (Aug 11, 2019)

----------


## Jon

I still haven't been able to find any more background. I did find that this type of work is characterized as "tig art", and this process is technically known as "hardfacing" or "hardsurfacing".

There's also a now-deleted arronexus Instagram account with tig art, and you can pinterest around for "tig art" to find more examples. However, the ones I saw, though interesting, were not of this same weld quality.

----------


## Frank S

How about something like this

----------

Hans Pearson (Aug 14, 2017),

Jon (Aug 13, 2017),

NortonDommi (Aug 13, 2017),

Saxon Violence (Aug 17, 2017),

tsbrownie (Aug 11, 2019)

----------


## Jon



----------

cognitdiss (Oct 10, 2021),

tsbrownie (Aug 11, 2019)

----------


## Rattlerjake

Although it looks nice, it is incomplete. The places where it is supposed to appear to cross under do not have welds between the lines. Just an observation.

----------


## hemmjo

> Although it looks nice, it is incomplete. The places where it is supposed to appear to cross under do not have welds between the lines. Just an observation.



Take another as if it were made of "ribbon" with a solid center and weld beads decorating both edges.

----------

Frank S (Jul 16, 2022)

----------

